# CM with early pregnancy



## Rumpskin

Hello Ladies

I just need some clarification on the CM situation. What is the CM supposed to be like in very early pregnancy or is it different for everyone?

Thank you!


----------



## Charliepops

Does CM mean discharge?


----------



## Rumpskin

Cervical mucus/discharge - same thing (I think!)


----------



## xclairex

well i dont no honey cos i have af due mon and i had alot of cm today not nice and cramping so i think af will show fingers crossed she dont tho how u doin?


----------



## Charliepops

Thanks :blush:

Mine went very thick and white about a week after BFP, but not monitoring it so could´ve just not noticed as didn´t expect to be pregnant :blush: sorry if not much help :dohh:


----------



## Rumpskin

I am good thanks Claire. 

I am convinced she will show up as I dont really have any preggo symptoms this month :hissy:

Hope you are okay? Will you test Monday or have you been naughty (like me) and tested before?

:hugs:


----------



## Becky10

I think most people say that CM/discharge increases. Mine has gotten heavier, but I'm not sure how early on it did that.


----------



## Rumpskin

Charliepops said:


> Thanks :blush:
> 
> Mine went very thick and white about a week after BFP, but not monitoring it so could´ve just not noticed as didn´t expect to be pregnant :blush: sorry if not much help :dohh:

Cheers Charliepops

Without being too graphic, I have thick, white discharge but getting BFN. Not sure if I have any infection :wacko:


----------



## xclairex

Rumpskin said:


> I am good thanks Claire.
> 
> I am convinced she will show up as I dont really have any preggo symptoms this month :hissy:
> 
> Hope you are okay? Will you test Monday or have you been naughty (like me) and tested before?
> 
> :hugs:

no i think i will wait and see if she late but am conviced that she will show to and my boobs have no pain at all! and had abit of cramping this morning so i think it will be next month for me part from that am good honey!are u late wen af due? x


----------



## Charliepops

Could be a good sign if doesn´t smell (sorry) and not itchy or painful. I had no clue I was pregnant until BFP, no symptoms whatsoever!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

xclairex said:


> no i think i will wait and see if she late but am conviced that she will show to and my boobs have no pain at all! and had abit of cramping this morning so i think it will be next month for me part from that am good honey!are u late wen af due? x

Sorry that you have dont have any symptoms. Hope cramps are not too painful? I am not late - just impatient - 3 days to go!


----------



## Chellebelle

You always ask great Q's Rumpskin! I was wondering the same thing as I have had creamy cm since o... I usually don't have much. (sorry tmi)


----------



## Rumpskin

Charliepops said:


> Could be a good sign if doesn´t smell (sorry) and not itchy or painful. I had no clue I was pregnant until BFP, no symptoms whatsoever!!!

No smells or anything. Ooh, I am getting excited. Cheers lovely x


----------



## xclairex

i have no smells no hurting boobs and the cramps were jus little niggles are u due monday to?? x


----------



## Rumpskin

Chellebelle said:


> You always ask great Q's Rumpskin! I was wondering the same thing as I have had creamy cm since o... I usually don't have much. (sorry tmi)

You are very polite - I think I ask too many questions!

Mine has gone the other way. Usually have loads but seems to have gone.

I expect they are with the witch :witch:


----------



## xclairex

i ment no smellls either down there not that its a sign lol


----------



## Rumpskin

xclairex said:


> i have no smells no hurting boobs and the cramps were jus little niggles are u due monday to?? x

Yep, but I am going on my pre pregnancy chart. I was roughly due on every 26/27 days and had AF since miscarriage which was 28 days from start of m/c to start of AF. I am hoping that m/c has not mucked my cycle up. If I were a betting woman, I would put money on BFN this month. What about you?


----------



## Rumpskin

xclairex said:


> i ment no smellls either down there not that its a sign lol

I dont think I meant smells were a sign - or did I :wacko:


----------



## xclairex

Rumpskin said:


> I dont think I meant smells were a sign - or did I :wacko:

no u didnt mean that the way a phrased looked like i did lol x


----------



## xclairex

Rumpskin said:


> Yep, but I am going on my pre pregnancy chart. I was roughly due on every 26/27 days and had AF since miscarriage which was 28 days from start of m/c to start of AF. I am hoping that m/c has not mucked my cycle up. If I were a betting woman, I would put money on BFN this month. What about you?

def think its bfn for me but if u havent had ur reg signs then thats good for you chick! wen u going to test? i am waiting till wed or thurs!! if she dont show x


----------



## Rumpskin

xclairex said:


> def think its bfn for me but if u havent had ur reg signs then thats good for you chick! wen u going to test? i am waiting till wed or thurs!! if she dont show x

I have been totally crap and been testing like now. What a surprise I am getting BFN :wacko:

When I was pregnant before, I was very good (and scared) and waited about 5 days after AF was due. That means I will have to wait for another week! Forget the TWW, make that 3WW - blimey.

Maybe we should do a pact and both test at the same time - if the witch doesnt get us both?


----------



## xclairex

Rumpskin said:


> I have been totally crap and been testing like now. What a surprise I am getting BFN :wacko:
> 
> When I was pregnant before, I was very good (and scared) and waited about 5 days after AF was due. That means I will have to wait for another week! Forget the TWW, make that 3WW - blimey.
> 
> Maybe we should do a pact and both test at the same time - if the witch doesnt get us both?

yeah lets do that for def!!! which day?? ooooo how exciting bet u will get bfp and ill get bfn!cant believe af is due 2getha glad i have someone to do it with!


----------



## foreverlove

Mine was very thick, I thought I had a yeast infection or something it was vile, but then changed to egg white and watery for awhile aswell, there was a mixture of everything!


----------



## Rumpskin

xclairex said:


> yeah lets do that for def!!! which day?? ooooo how exciting bet u will get bfp and ill get bfn!cant believe af is due 2getha glad i have someone to do it with!


Hi Claire, sorry logged of for tea and housework (yawn).

Okay, here is the deal. Both due on Monday. We could both test on Monday and if still BFN and no AF, how about Wednesday. What do you think? I have some more cramps and have that lovely 'drag' so I dont think I will lovely. Deal or no deal?


----------



## xclairex

Rumpskin said:


> Hi Claire, sorry logged of for tea and housework (yawn).
> 
> Okay, here is the deal. Both due on Monday. We could both test on Monday and if still BFN and no AF, how about Wednesday. What do you think? I have some more cramps and have that lovely 'drag' so I dont think I will lovely. Deal or no deal?

you have a def deal there my lovely!!!! def! yey im so excited hope she stays away from both of us x


----------



## Rumpskin

xclairex said:


> you have a def deal there my lovely!!!! def! yey im so excited hope she stays away from both of us x

Fab, look forward to testing. I only have cheapo tests Claire. Have you bought an expensive one? I have just gone on the Clearblue website for a nosey.


----------



## xclairex

Rumpskin said:


> Fab, look forward to testing. I only have cheapo tests Claire. Have you bought an expensive one? I have just gone on the Clearblue website for a nosey.

no honey i am going shopping 2moro to get some but i have a feeling its a neggie no af as of yet? have u tested today? i am really wanting to so bad! i will by both i think x


----------



## Mervs Mum

Good luck girls!! xx


----------



## Frankie

Good luck x


----------



## Chrissyxoxo

Going through the same thing with the CM...were you ladies positive?!?!?!?


----------

